# Thumbs up or down for red GTO?



## nickt (Jun 7, 2007)

The last set of wheels I asked for an opinion about I got annihalated on, opinions on these?
http://www.lwnt.com/wheels/rozzi-octane-chrome-red.JPG
:confused


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

:willy: I actually saw those on another Goat... Don't do it... :willy:


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

*yuk!*


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

Dude, what have you been smokin'?


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I can see you probably like those because of the red. Why don't you go with something red with a polished lip, or black with a red lip?


----------



## 04-Yellow Goat (Mar 21, 2007)

omfg no!!!!


----------



## nickt (Jun 7, 2007)

I got the same advice on ls1gto. Just tired of seeing the same wheels on the GTO. 
:willy:


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

nickt said:


> Just tired of seeing the same wheels on the GTO.
> :willy:


I agree with you there, but the "Bling-Bling" style just won't work on the Goat.


----------



## puckhog (Apr 26, 2007)

Noooooo !


----------



## SSSST (Jun 23, 2007)

No man! They are horrible!


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

*red wheels???*

Why not go all the way and get spinning rims???


----------

